# [games] Vous jouez a quoi sous gentoo ?

## 3.1415

y a-t-il des trucs rigolos genre worms, lemmings dispo dans portage? ou alors c jeux pc plus emulation dows?

----------

## scout

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> y a-t-il des trucs rigolos genre worms, lemmings dispo dans portage? ou alors c jeux pc plus emulation dows?

 

Y'a pingus  qui est un lemmings avec des pingouins, je j'ai bien aimé.

```
*  games-puzzle/pingus

      Versions available: 0.6.0-r1

      Versions installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 9360 kB

      Homepage:    http://pingus.seul.org/

      Descritpion: free Lemmings clone

      License:     GPL-2
```

Pour worms, tu te souvient pêut être de atank où on se tirait dessus avec des ptits tanks (on en faisait au bar d'étage golf)

```
*  games-action/atanks

      Versions available: 1.1.0

      Versions installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1048 kB

      Homepage:    http://atanks.sourceforge.net/

      Descritpion: Worms and Scorched Earth-like game

      License:     GPL-2
```

sinon il y a wormux (http://www.wormux.org) que je n'ai jamais essayé, et qui possède un ebuild dans bugzilla:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52679

ensuite, j'ai joué (comme tu le sait pêut être déja) à neverball, drod-bin, vendetta-test

----------

## ttgeub

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> y a-t-il des trucs rigolos genre worms, lemmings dispo dans portage? ou alors c jeux pc plus emulation dows?

 

Moi je joue à Enemy-territory qui est un fps online totalement gratuit et qui se joue sous linux nativement ... C'est pas libre, mais c'est gratuit et ca tourne sous linux ...

wolfarea

----------

## nuts

ut2004 et doom3 aussi.

et y a eu aussi vendetta

----------

## Saigneur

Un site (en français) pour voir à peu près les jeux qui tournent sous Linux :

http://www.jeuxlinux.com/

(Pour ma part, UT2k4 et Doom3, dès que j'aurais un Linux exploitable chez moi   :Wink: )

----------

## titain

slune est pas mal aussi

et un petit lien: http://www.nekeme.net

----------

## 3.1415

merci a tous! je vais essayer de me trouver un petit zelda-like...

----------

## nuts

y en a un petit en d sympa, j ai oublier le nom

----------

## bosozoku

Perso je n'ai que quake3 et enemy territory d'installé (wesnoth aussi mais ça me saoule un peu).

----------

## sireyessire

Hé scout, tu as oublié frozen-bubble, foobillard, billardgl, neverputt, le jeu je sais plus comment il s'appelle clone de diablo mais avec tux vs billou, le clone d'archanoïde, kiki le nano-robot, tron, tuxracer et ça doit être tout.  :Mr. Green:  qu'est ce qu'on a pu être joueur, hein scout  :Wink: 

----------

## 3.1415

 *nuts wrote:*   

> y en a un petit en d sympa, j ai oublier le nom

 

ok je vais tester   :Wink: 

----------

## 3.1415

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  qu'est ce qu'on a pu être joueur, hein scout 

 

ils se sont trouvéééééééés, au booord du chemiiiiiin.....

----------

## Frux64

Il y a chromium aussi, a moi il me sert de test pour ma carte graphique en 3d

----------

## DuF

Il y a wormux qui est un clone de worms.

Sinon moi je joue à Crack-Attack, never winter nights, quake3, doom3, ut2k4, enemy territory, wolf, globulation 2.....

----------

## scout

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> le jeu je sais plus comment il s'appelle clone de diablo mais avec tux vs billou

 C'est freedroidrpg

```
*  games-rpg/freedroidrpg

      Versions available: 0.9.12

      Versions installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 59554 kB

      Homepage:    http://freedroid.sourceforge.net/

      Descritpion: A modification of the classical Freedroid engine into an RPG

      License:     GPL-2
```

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> le clone d'archanoïde

 Ah ? je ne me souviens plus de ceuli là

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> kiki le nano-robot

  Ah ça c'était énorme ce jeu (emerge kiki)

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  qu'est ce qu'on a pu être joueur, hein scout 

 Et oui, mais on s'est soigné depuis  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

> Et oui, mais on s'est soigné depuis 

 

C'est pas faux  :Wink: 

----------

## Celeborn

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *scout wrote:*   Et oui, mais on s'est soigné depuis  
> 
> C'est pas faux 

 

Euuuh...   :Shocked:   c'est vrai ça ???

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Longfield

moi j'ai enemy territory comme tout le monde ... ut j'ai pas le jeu, mais faudra que j'essaie, Doom 3 j'ai essayé, mais ma vielle cg pleure quand je le lance alors voilà ...

Mais moi je suis un fan des jeux Blizzard, et je dois avouer que si Blizz nous sortait ses jeux pour Linux (je parle d'un vrai portage, pas de Winex), ben ma partoche Windows ferait vraiment pas vieux ...

----------

## sireyessire

 *Celeborn wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    *scout wrote:*   Et oui, mais on s'est soigné depuis  
> 
> C'est pas faux  
> 
> Euuuh...    c'est vrai ça ???
> ...

 

Des commentaires?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Argian

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> moi j'ai enemy territory comme tout le monde ... 

 Non, non, pas tout le monde  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> moi j'ai enemy territory comme tout le monde ... ut j'ai pas le jeu, mais faudra que j'essaie, Doom 3 j'ai essayé, mais ma vielle cg pleure quand je le lance alors voilà ...
> 
> Mais moi je suis un fan des jeux Blizzard, et je dois avouer que si Blizz nous sortait ses jeux pour Linux (je parle d'un vrai portage, pas de Winex), ben ma partoche Windows ferait vraiment pas vieux ...

 

Bouh !!!!

Ya encore un windowsien ici ! Incroyable !   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Celeborn

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Des commentaires?   

 

non non.... j'attends juste la prochaine rechute...  :Wink: 

ptet si scout découvre un jeu entièrement codé en ruby   :Laughing: 

----------

## Longfield

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bouh !!!!
> 
> Ya encore un windowsien ici ! Incroyable !  
> ...

 

ouais, et je peux te dire que j'en suis bien désolé, pour moi surtout, parce que je n'utilise quasiment plus que Linux ... mais bon Linux souffre encore de son manque de logiciels :

- les jeux par exemple, moi qui ne joue pratiquement qu'à War3, ben j'ai pas vraiment le choix (pis pour le prochain WoW non plus)

-autre domaine moins réjouissant : je fais du hardware dans mes études, je bosses avec des FPGA à programmer en VHDL, et ma fois si Mentor Graphics a fait un effort et sorti une version Linux de ModelSim, ben par exemple Altera ne sort ses produits (Quartus II par exemple) que pour Windows ... et comme je bosse avec leurs FPGA, pas le choix ...

c'est triste mais c'est comme ça ... mais en continuant à convertir des gens et à leur montrer tout ce qu'on peut faire sous Linux, je pense qu'un jour ces boites feront un effort et porteront leurs softs !!!

----------

## bosozoku

Oui je sais bien je plaisantais.

Yen a qui vont te dire : wine !

Mais je sais bien qu'il ya pas mal de manque sous linux pour les logiciels assez évolués.

Je fais de la DAO, bah trouver un equivalent de solidwork faut yaller... Et ils ne sortent leurs logiciels que pour windows...

----------

## lithium

barrage, chromium, parsec, blobwars, briquolo, crack-attack, frozen-bubble, pacmanarena, supertux, tuxracer, doom3, doomsday, quake3, drod, neverball, pingus, lincity, foobillard, trigger et ut2004  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

emerge bsd-games tuxracer

----------

## sireyessire

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -autre domaine moins réjouissant : je fais du hardware dans mes études, je bosses avec des FPGA à programmer en VHDL, et ma fois si Mentor Graphics a fait un effort et sorti une version Linux de ModelSim, ben par exemple Altera ne sort ses produits (Quartus II par exemple) que pour Windows ... et comme je bosse avec leurs FPGA, pas le choix ...
> 
> c'est triste mais c'est comme ça ... mais en continuant à convertir des gens et à leur montrer tout ce qu'on peut faire sous Linux, je pense qu'un jour ces boites feront un effort et porteront leurs softs !!!

 

Bon alors réjouis toi, il existe une version de modelsim sous unix, mais elle est pas gratuite  :Sad: 

sinon altera je sais pas.

Tu as déjà essayé avec vmware? je le tenterai pê un de ces 4

----------

## 3.1415

raahhh les FPGAs... kel cauchemar ce truc...

----------

## jeurigol

Je suis peut-être le seul mais je joue le plus à dosbox ou uae avec la kyrielle de mes anciens jeux favoris. Sinon j'aime bien wesnoth aussi.

----------

## bosozoku

 *jeurigol wrote:*   

> Je suis peut-être le seul mais je joue le plus à dosbox ou uae avec la kyrielle de mes anciens jeux favoris. Sinon j'aime bien wesnoth aussi.

 

J'arrive pas a jouer à ce jeu la... Je vais réinstaller age of empires II avec winex je pense ^^

----------

## lepiou

Je sais pas si on peux citer un autre forum ici ?

Parce que j'en connais un ou y'a un recencement des jeux linux  :Smile: 

EDIT: Corrigé  :Wink: Last edited by lepiou on Sun Nov 07, 2004 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

 *lepiou wrote:*   

> Je sais pas si on peux siter un autre forum ici ?
> 
> Parce que j'en connais un ou y'a un recencement des jeux linux 

 

tant qu'il ne s'y passe rien d'illegal ... tu peux Citer !

----------

## lepiou

http://forum.clubic.com/forum2.php?config=clubic.inc&post=16301&cat=10&cache=&sondage=0&owntopic=0&p=1&trash=0&subcat=0

Voila alors  :Smile: 

----------

## Jab

xgalaga powaaaaa !!

----------

## LostControl

Quake 3 en réseau avec mon frangin et sa copine  :Wink:  Sinon, de temps en temps, Scorched3D, Slune, Gltron et les gnome-games  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

bzflag...ça casse pas des briques mais ça peut vite devenir prenant (enfin tout dépend de la carte et du mode).

bon par contre la maniabilité peut en rebuter plus d'un.

sinon...ben j'attends une meilleur release des drivers ati pour jouer à doom3 et consors...snifff

----------

## nuts

ati c est mal.  :Very Happy:  la flemme de faire des driver  :Very Happy: 

----------

